# Single/Fixed Merckx riders....



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

Have a 1980 Corsa I have been riding for 25 years. Just bought a new bike ( steel Serotta and I got to tell you it rides like the old Merckx) and the Merckx is now hanging up. I am considering turning her into a single speed/fixed bike for coffee shop, around neighborhood bike etc as I think I would ride her more if I went that route and it would be more of a fun bike rather than a race/hammer bike.

Anybody done it????


----------

